# JIB and JRTF



## Badbuddy14 (Nov 16, 2013)

Is there anyone who can provide any unclass info on the JIB or JRTF.  From what I've gathered I don't yet qualify because I don't have the required experience/time in service, but that is currently all I can find.  What kind of experience are they looking for?  How do they operate (if that can be discussed)?  Are they jont "mixing pots" or "mosaics?"  Questions like that.  I appreciate any information.


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2013)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/jsoc-intelligence-brigade.10993/


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2013)

Badbuddy14 said:


> Is there anyone who can provide any unclass info on the JIB or JRTF.  From what I've gathered I don't yet qualify because I don't have the required experience/time in service, but that is currrently all I can find.  What kind of experience are they looking for?  How do they operate (if that can be discussed)?  Are they jont "mixing pots" or "mosaics?"  Questions like that.  I appreciate any information.



Come on bro.  You're an intel officer and you want to be in JSOC, and you can't even figure out the search function on this site... or Google for that matter?  Does not bode well for you.  You are fortunate Freefalling is in a generous mood this morning, I would have responded with something along the lines of, "nope, never heard of it."

To answer your question directly:  what are you, an O1?  With pretty much... zero experience and training outside of your basic course?  What exactly is it that you think you're bringing to the table?  You should be concentrating on being good at the job you're in right now, not worrying about the job that you MIGHT be able to compete for in two or three more pay grades.


----------



## Lycurgus (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey, based on his profile he's 24...he could be an O-2...ha, ha, ha.  :)


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2013)

For what it is worth, I found the above link by using the Google and entering _jib intel unit. _That was the ninth answer on Page 1 of the results.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2013)

I typed in "JSOC intelligence brigade" into the search feature here on the site and got the same result.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes, that is a peck, a pack, a herd, a group, a veritable gaggle of 25m targets.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Come on bro.  You're an intel officer and you want to be in JSOC, and you can't even figure out the search function on this site... or Google for that matter?  Does not bode well for you.  You are fortunate Freefalling is in a generous mood this morning, I would have responded with something along the lines of, "nope, never heard of it."
> 
> To answer your question directly:  what are you, an O1?  With pretty much... zero experience and training outside of your basic course?  What exactly is it that you think you're bringing to the table?  You should be concentrating on being good at the job you're in right now, not worrying about the job that you MIGHT be able to compete for in two or three more pay grades.


Looks like a unverified Intel Guy, so why waste time on someone who isn't verified.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Looks like a unverified Intel Guy, so why waste time on someone who isn't verified.



That's a good point, brother.  But because he claims to be intel, and an officer, until/unless it turns out to be untrue, it still reflects poorly upon the intel community and the Officers' Corps.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 16, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> ... it still reflects poorly upon the intel community and the Officers' Corps.


 
Like both of those areas don't have perception issues already?   He's just helping the bad press along....:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Like both of those areas don't have perception issues already?   He's just helping the bad press along....:wall::wall::wall:



I have no idea what you're talking about, there is no perception issue here on the site with regard to either officers or intel.  And especially intel officers.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 16, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, there is no perception issue here on the site with regard to either officers or intel.  And especially intel officers.


 
Uh, sure, right, sir...  here's another coloring book and a speak and spell, um...  high speed computer...  would you like another juice box before your nap?


----------



## goon175 (Nov 16, 2013)

I heard it's just this big warehouse that requires a security code to get in, and all they do is play minesweeper inside. That's just what I heard though.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 16, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, there is no perception issue here on the site with regard to either officers or intel.  And especially intel officers.


I just read a 33 page thread where people had some choice things to say about intel officers:-"


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2013)

medicchick said:


> I just read a 33 page thread where people had some choice things to say about intel officers:-"



Was it the one about the JSOC intel brigade?


----------



## Badbuddy14 (Nov 16, 2013)

Haha, now that the ribbing is done, can anyone provide any professional info?  And yes, I am right out of tech school.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 16, 2013)

That wasn't ribbing.  Professional development, maybe, but not ribbing.


----------



## Badbuddy14 (Nov 16, 2013)

policemedic said:


> That wasn't ribbing.  Professional development, maybe, but not ribbing.


Ribbing was meant in the manner of high school antics; eh, semantics.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 16, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Was it the one about the JSOC intel brigade?



The "Sun Tzu" case study, I think that was the overall theme.  I read them all in one go so they are one story in my mind at this point.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 16, 2013)

policemedic said:


> That wasn't ribbing.  Professional development, maybe, but not ribbing.


 
Ribbing would be hoisting the cherry officers ruck into the tree and then giving him a compass that does not work @ JRTC.....Disclaimer: I have never participated in that.:-"

F.M.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 17, 2013)

Badbuddy14 said:


> Haha, now that the ribbing is done, can anyone provide any professional info?  And yes, I am right out of tech school.



I believe the link to the other thread should have answered most of your questions… Is there something you would like those 'in the know' to elaborate on?


----------



## digrar (Nov 17, 2013)

medicchick said:


> The "Sun Tzu" case study, I think that was the overall theme.  I read them all in one go so they are one story in my mind at this point.



I was going to say, I bet it was a case study...


----------



## x SF med (Nov 17, 2013)

Badbuddy14 said:


> Is there anyone who can provide any unclass info on the JIB or JRTF.  *From what I've gathered I don't yet qualify because I don't have the required experience/time in service*, but that is currently all I can find.  What kind of experience are they looking for?  How do they operate (if that can be discussed)?  Are they jont "mixing pots" or "mosaics?"  Questions like that.  I appreciate any information.


 



Badbuddy14 said:


> Haha, now that the ribbing is done, can anyone provide any professional info?  And* yes, I am right out of tech school.*


 


Badbuddy14 said:


> *Ribbing was meant in the manner of high school antics*; eh, semantics.


 
LT, you were pointed to areas that would give you an idea of where to begin your search, you ignored that advice, and the biggest piece of advice from another intel officer with a LOT more experience than you was to LEARN YOUR INITIAL JOB FIRST.

You made yourself the object of good natured scorn, because you failed to heed advice and acted just like the majority of the NCOs and more senior Officers expected a 2LT to act, without much thought except for 2 pats of butter on his shoulders.

So it is said clearly and concisely, sir, Learn your initial job, and the next 4-5 jobs in your newly chosen profession before you even think about that level which will still be 3-4 levels above your experience.  You truly, at this point of just leaving your tech school, don't know a damn thing about anything yet, that's not derision, that's a friggin fact - you did ROTC or an Academy, OBC/BOLC and then a tech school...  you have the book learning to get started on the real learning, take that and run, be the best damn junior intel officer you can be, find a stellar mentor, learn more than your peers, be better than your peers...  learn humility, failure, success, and mediocrity so you can excel, allow yourself to get knocked down, but keep climbing - set your goal for a year from now, then 2years from now, get to be a 1LT, then start thinking about high speed Joint units, when you have something to give them and not just get to wear a cool guy patch for being a glorified waiter/barista as a 2LT or 1LT where the people who know enough to do the work are much more seasoned than you.

Excel where you are and learn, then bring what you've learned to others...  don't ever expect that you will get that coveted position without work and paying your dues, it will never happen.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 18, 2013)

Badbuddy14 said:


> Haha, now that the ribbing is done, can anyone provide any professional info?  And yes, I am right out of tech school.



Yeah guys, it sure would be great if someone who had actually been in one of those units would comment on this thread.  Oh wait...



Marauder06 said:


> Come on bro.  You're an intel officer and you want to be in JSOC, and you can't even figure out the search function on this site... or Google for that matter?  Does not bode well for you.  You are fortunate Freefalling is in a generous mood this morning, I would have responded with something along the lines of, "nope, never heard of it."
> 
> To answer your question directly:  what are you, an O1?  With pretty much... zero experience and training outside of your basic course?  What exactly is it that you think you're bringing to the table?  You should be concentrating on being good at the job you're in right now, not worrying about the job that you MIGHT be able to compete for in two or three more pay grades.



Did you not understand my initial post?  Let me break it down for you.

1) you are not currently qualified for any position in either of those units.
2) you have a long way to go before you are qualified for any position in either of those units.
3) stop asking us about jobs you can't do in units you're not qualified to be in.

Also, as far as the "ribbing" thing goes, we normally only engage in ribbing with people we like or who have earned our respect.  You don't yet fall into that category.  What you're seeing here is the following:  1)  NCOs trying to help a young officer out of the hole that he is digging himself into.  2)  Officers getting greatly annoyed.  3) the enlisted guys pointing and laughing.  If you don't fix #2, I'm pretty sure that #1 is going to cease, and #3 is going to increase dramatically.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 18, 2013)

Like this...


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah guys, it sure would be great if someone who had actually been in one of those units would comment on this thread.  Oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, LT....  I'll put Marauder's post into a very concise and easily understandable format for you:  Sharpened track shoes meet crank, and start dancing the tarantella with sniper like precision in front of a crowd of people who, depending on mood can help or hinder your career...

Check out the profiles of the people you converse with, it'll save you a lot of stereotype reinforcement about brand new LTs if you do...  really it will...

I kind of feel sorry for you, you think you are all that and the cat's meow, but really LT, you are still a freshman, not a letterman yet.


----------

